# La o parte



## THE-GULP

_Salutare  tuturor ,_

Recent nimeream peste aceste fraze , 

La o parte ! 
_
<<second and third phrases removed. Please ask one question per thread. Thank you>>_

Ce înseamna ?

Vă mulțumesc anticipat ,


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

"La o parte" normally means "[get] out of the way!"

Of course it could depend on the context -- _please provide it._


----------



## THE-GULP

Am auzit-o la televizor , deci , Nu pot să reamintesc contextul .


----------



## farscape

Altă versiune - same meaning: Coming through!


----------

